# Anyone listen to Tom Leykis?



## Almost-Done (Mar 5, 2016)

Anyone listen to Tom Leykis? Is the stuff he says about women true?


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Years and years ago he was on the radio in the afternoon during drive time on the biggest talk radio station here in L.A. and then he kind of disappeared.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I have extremely superior results with women and marriage so I think he can shove it up the old wazzoo.

I heard him years ago and didn't find anything about him that was compatible with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

So no. I think the stuff he says about women is mostly bvllshyt.


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I have extremely superior results with women and marriage so I think he can shove it up the old wazzoo.
> 
> I heard him years ago and didn't find anything about him that was compatible with me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> ...


Radio guys call him lick @ss, he has his crowd I assume, but it's all schtick to me.

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## happydad (Apr 11, 2016)

I think he's been married 5 times. His role plays well with getting girls, but not keeping them.


----------



## Tarzana (Jul 2, 2016)

Disrespectful guy who thinks all women are to be treated like *****s. Some men believe and follow him and so they end up like him- can't find decent women, string of broken relationships and ends up with women with no solid family values.


----------



## MikeTO (Aug 18, 2016)

happydad said:


> I think he's been married 5 times. His role plays well with getting girls, but not keeping them.


He was married 4 times. His first marriage because he didn't want kids and his ex wife did. His second wife cheated on him. His third wife was a lazy woman who wouldn't cook him dinner.

The reasoning for his advice is many of the women he dated was married, or had a boyfriend or dating him and having sex with another guy. Some half truths so one must weed out the gold diggers/cheaters.


----------

